# Coral ID



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

I don't know if anyone will be able to guide me from this description, and I can't get a good shot tonight because it's "sleeping"...
I got a frag today. It looked like zoas, with the same type of mat and polyps with skirts, but it was much fleshier than a normal zoa and came out of the mat with a stem like a paly. Now, with the polyps retracted, it looks chalice like (it's def not) but that kind of bump. Anybody got a guess, or a starting point for me to research?


----------



## liz (Jan 16, 2008)

micromussa? or a blasto?


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Hmmm, micromussa maybe, the shape doesn't look like most of them, but did look maybe kind of like this. (With more muted colors.)












liz said:


> micromussa? or a blasto?


----------



## liz (Jan 16, 2008)

Need a better pic. of the frag with your lights on.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

I will tomorrow, for sure. Thanks!


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

ok, I got a bit of a shot, with polyps thinking about extending. (Sorry it's such a bad shot, I really have to find time to figure out my camera)!
I was mistaken. Although the mat looked like a zoa mat, it's very different, hard and rather chalky to the touch like a monti, not soft or slimy...


----------



## liz (Jan 16, 2008)

I am not sure but I would say a chalice.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Looks like chalice which was in the epicenter of Fukushima Disaster 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Yea, it kind of has a chalice look to it, but then zoas pop out! 

I'll get some pics tonight when I get home. My lights weren't on this morning but I saw that it had multiple extended polyps. It should be totally awesome by the time I get home 

One thing I also noticed late last night...the chalices in the tank with it (not close to it) were very excited, with tentacles more profuse and even longer than usual. One chalice that I've been rehabbing, that I hadn't even seen tentacles on, was even trying to extend. Could that mean anything?

OMG I am sooooo loving Coral Reef Shop right now


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Got it! (Thanks to a guy that came over to buy a frag that recognized it!)
http://www.google.ca/imgres?q=scrol...6&start=0&ndsp=18&ved=0CHwQrQMwDg&tx=73&ty=76


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

carmenh;237573 One chalice that I've been rehabbing said:


> for sure. they want to make many small chalices for you
> 
> *100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Nah, they're chalices, they make war, not love 



sig said:


> for sure. they want to make many small chalices for you


----------

